# 5 cylinder rotary plans



## Erik5573 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi fellow machinists,
Im new to this site and was wondering if some one could help me find some fairly simple plans for a steam powered 5 cylinder rotary engine.
I am fairly new to model engine building, i am 17 years old. And attending my second year at a vocational training school, last year i built a model steam engine based of this design: 

http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/DavidKerzelCO2/TwinKerzelCo2.pdf

i am looking for something a little bit more complex.
i have access to a metal lathe, mill, 2 axis CNC, 3 Axis CNC, and a precision grinder.
thank you, Erik


----------



## Swede (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Erik - sorry this took so long to reply to you.

A true 5-cylinder rotary (as opposed to a RADIAL) engine is not something you'd see very often. I don't recall ever seeing one, to be honest. Now, radial air/steam engines, these are a bit more common. I have seen a few here on HMEM; perhaps someone would be willing to send you some plans.

Good luck - it'll be a challenging project regardless. And congratulations on choosing an honored vocation... best of luck and success to you.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 26, 2011)

There is a fellow in Flushing Michigan that sells plans for a 5 cylinder rotary. I have built it and his plans are very good. I had picked up plans from him and sent them to a few of the members here. He has no website and I only see him at the NAMES show in April. Try writing the old fashioned way and see if he can help you.

Scott Lombard
A1-Machining and tooling Inc.
PO Box 227 Flushing, Michigan 48433


----------

